# Plaits in mane lead to horses being stolen



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

Just to make you aware.

A few months ago, in the Cambridgeshire area, there was a spate of horse thefts.

Owners would find a plait had been put into the mane of one of their horses. The next day the horse was gone.

Police and animal welfare groups have said that these mysterious plaits are being put into the horses mane by travelling horse thieves.

It appears the areas that are being targetted have changed and the South West of England is the latest area to be hit.

Please pass this on so that we can all be vigilant.

More news here

Mysterious plaits appear in Horses mane


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you for that info..... terrifies me the thought of my 2 getting stolen!


----------

